# Oh murr...



## eversleep (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys are so gonna flame me for this thread, but quite frankly I'm done giving a shit about what intolerant, stuck-up assholes think.

Anyway, I was wondering, can anyone here murr/purr IRL? I know a few people who can, but they're not furries. I seriously wish I could do this. :c I can't even roll my tongue though, or vibrate my throat, or whatever the fuck you do to do it. My stomach growls sometimes though.  I just wish that I could cuddle with someone and rub against them and start purring to show my happiness... <3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 14, 2011)

Erm...I can do the predator voice. Does that count?


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2011)

eversleep said:


> intolerant, stuck-up assholes



Hahaha

(Also yes I can)


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

No.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Erm...I can do the predator voice. Does that count?



Recordings, now.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

That's the stupidest thing you've ever said.


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

I can do many sounds. I can trill my tongue, pronounce phonemes of which my language does not use, and can *partially* mimic the voices of several actors. Most amazingly, I can even make the sound of the quodquae nonaudietur.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> quodquae nonaudietur.


We speak english on FAF


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

NO we speak AMAYRICK-CAN!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been told I moan like a dog in my sleep. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Anyway, I was wondering, can anyone here murr/purr IRL?


Now why would I wanna do that? :V


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I have been told I moan like a dog in my sleep. Other than that, I don't know.


What in the fuck does a dog moaning sound like


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

Better question. Can you look at someone and scare the shit out of them, without saying a word or appearing explicitly violent or enraged? Because I can.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

I did a little experimentation, and I can do a pretty good imitation of purring more or less by constricting my airways in a specific way. It's really obvious when I switch from inhaling to exhaling, though. Makes a weird clicking sound, kind of gross, might just be because I'm still a little congested from an old cold, though. 

I have no idea what a murr sounds like.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Better question. Can you look at someone and scare the shit out of them, without saying a word or appearing explicitly violent or enraged? Because I can.



Is that a serious question

[MFW]


----------



## Not-a-DJ (Oct 14, 2011)

... _What?_


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 14, 2011)

One personality trait I have left over from being a little shit in high school is that I almost instinctively make weird noises such as growls and meows when I'm spacing out trying to listen to a teacher/professor


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Erm...I can do the predator voice. Does that count?


That's nothing, I can do the t-rex sound effect from jurassic park


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> That's nothing, I can do the t-rex sound effect from jurassic park


are you that screamin t-rex dude on that nickelodeon commercial from the 90's


My thing is sound effects, here's a t-rex


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 14, 2011)

I can purr. I can also meow, caw, squack, mew and growl. I'm also very adept at mimicking actors and improvising lines on the go for said voices. HOLY SHIT, I MUST BE PART PARROT! UPDATING 'SONA NAO! :V

When I'm doing any of this though, I'm only ever dicking around, but I have gotten people to question whether a nearby cat was meowing, or if it was just me. :3


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> but I have gotten people to question whether a nearby cat was meowing, or if it was just me. :3


Then it is sucessful. =D


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> Then it is sucessful. =D



It scares me just how often I'm successful at tricking people. :/

At any rate, who wants to hear me do Sean Connery? Wait, that didn't come out right. :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 14, 2011)

My dog murrs when you squeeze her. :I
Maybe there are things I can learn from her. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 14, 2011)

Would it please you if I imitated tropical parrots?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

Blues said:


> Would it please you if I imitated tropical parrots?


It would please me and my birds


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 14, 2011)

But can you imitate the sound of a non-lurking newbie?


----------



## Onnes (Oct 14, 2011)

eversleep said:


> You guys are so gonna flame me for this thread, but quite frankly I'm done giving a shit about what intolerant, stuck-up assholes think.



I actually find this quite fascinating. You appear to be at least partly aware of the variety of responses your behavior engenders, and you express displeasure with such responses, yet you persist in said behavior. Just look at this thread, wherein you open with a statement designed to immediately purge the reader of all sympathy towards you that they might otherwise feel.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What in the fuck does a dog moaning sound like


I hardly know what a dog murring is supposed to sound like. I start to wonder if the two are alike?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Oct 14, 2011)

My dog moans a lot in the morning, before his pain killers kick in. (Hip dysplasia and should problems.) It just sounds like regular groaning.

Murring is a mystery to me.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to murr in the shower.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

I have learned to mimic animals that i hunt. I can sound just like a yote. I can purr and murr or sound like any barnyard animal in existence. 

My fave is the elk bugle. Comes in handy cause animals know the difference between plastic diaphragms and a real diaphragm. 


(i make really good chicken noises >,>)


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I have learned to mimic animals that i hunt. I can sound just like a yote. I can purr and murr or sound like any barnyard animal in existence.
> 
> My fave is the elk bugle. Comes in handy cause animals know the difference between plastic diaphragms and a real diaphragm.
> 
> ...


i make excellent elk bugles
i like to scream like that all day


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i make excellent elk bugles
> i like to scream like that all day



When I got shot i made that noise followed by some deep guttural groan


----------



## Fay V (Oct 14, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I actually find this quite fascinating. You appear to be at least partly aware of the variety of responses your behavior engenders, and you express displeasure with such responses, yet you persist in said behavior. Just look at this thread, wherein you open with a statement designed to immediately purge the reader of all sympathy towards you that they might otherwise feel.


Boo hoo I want attention because I have issues.

Anyway. As for purring yup. I can vibrate my throat. I can also sound like a cricket


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> When I got shot i made that noise followed by some deep guttural groan


Oh my god I love you so much for this


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 14, 2011)

It's fucking retarded for the most part and usually some do it sarcastically.

Also, anteaters don't make "murr" or "purr" noises. :V If you were a fox or big cat, yes but not some uncommon mammal like that.

Not to mention I think you should work on proper IRL socialization based on the time you were at the OMGWTFBBQ before going around with silly questions like this. You were very quiet, very/somewhat avoidant around the twenty or so others there, including myself.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> When I got shot i made that noise followed by some deep guttural groan



You got shot once? 6_9


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> You got shot once? 6_9



My dad was sighting in a 22 and i walked out in front to set up a target he knocked down and he didnt see me until too late. I have a decent scar in my knee from it.


----------



## MausC (Oct 14, 2011)

I can growl (like a lion sorta),
purr like a cat
meow
whine like a dog
coo like a pidgeon
http://www.zshare.net/download/948416408b9c7871/
the purrin and meowing sound kind stupid over mic
butyeah
fml


----------



## Sar (Oct 14, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> It scares me just how often I'm successful at tricking people. :/
> 
> At any rate, who wants to hear me do Sean Connery? Wait, that didn't come out right. :V


Do it. But you must dress up as him as well to confuse people.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 14, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> My dad was sighting in a 22 and i walked out in front to set up a target he knocked down and he didnt see me until too late. I have a decent scar in my knee from it.



Augh, it must've been so painful! D:


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 14, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Augh, it must've been so painful! D:




To be honest the shock of it is what i remember most. It makes me feel like someone dropped a hammer off a slope and it banged into my knee. The body is a cool thing as it will /shut off nerves/ to avoid pain


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 14, 2011)

Can't help you there, son. 
I can only imitate the Emperor from Star Wars and a Terran Firebat.


----------



## Nyxneko (Oct 14, 2011)

I can meow so well that people mistake me for a cat, and can purr as well XD


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 14, 2011)

My ass can purr.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

am i in the club yet?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> am i in the club yet?



That is so disturbing.


----------



## Rotsala (Oct 14, 2011)

Bree bree bree bree


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 14, 2011)

Clayton said:


> am i in the club yet?



nsfw


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't make murr/purr very well. My voice does appear to have a wide range however, from "sexy" to "kicked in the balls"


You wanna hear me sing Painkiller? Because I can, with ease ^_^


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 14, 2011)

<--- my face when I finished reading this thread.

(I can purr.  I don't.)


----------



## WingDog (Oct 14, 2011)

I can make human noises.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Oct 14, 2011)

I can make a passable purr, as long as a real cat isn't in the same room, then I just sound silly.

Besides that, my grrr is alright, and I can also make some wierd, fox like I-don't-know-what-exactly noise that freaks people out when accompanied with a stare and teeth.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 14, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> nsfw



HAHHA. OH FUCK


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 14, 2011)

I dick around with voice sounds, sometimes.
Not just animal sounds.

I can make a pretty legit kitten meow, though.
Freaks my cats out, and makes them run around and inspect everything. It's funny.


----------



## Takun (Oct 14, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Erm...I can do the predator voice. Does that count?



HNNGG HAAAAAAA HNNNNRRRGH

http://www.dotallyrad.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/predator.jpg


and no I can't, but I can wag my tail :3


----------



## israfur (Oct 14, 2011)

I can't do all that, but I can sway and walk all funny like an ape when I'm shit-faced.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Oct 14, 2011)

:3c 

I was told my rawr is cute.

Tempting to post a link :V


----------



## CannotWait (Oct 14, 2011)

I can ride my bike with no handlebars... but then I face-plant and make moaning sounds similar to purring.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 15, 2011)

Onnes said:


> I actually find this quite fascinating. You appear to be at least partly aware of the variety of responses your behavior *engenders*, and you express displeasure with such responses, yet you persist in said behavior. Just look at this thread, wherein you open with a statement designed to immediately purge the reader of all sympathy towards you that they might otherwise feel.


Yay I learned a new word today. =)
Why would anyone feel sympathy for me? I'm not looking for sympathy in this thread. I'm asking a question that I wanted people to answer. Also, I know my "behavior" gets mixed reception, that's that. I don't tone myself down for anyone. I atleast want to act however the fuck I want on the internet where it can't hurt me.



Glaice said:


> It's fucking retarded for the most part and usually some do it sarcastically.
> 
> Also, anteaters don't make "murr" or "purr" noises. :V If you were a fox or big cat, yes but not some uncommon mammal like that.
> 
> Not to mention I think you should work on proper IRL socialization based on the time you were at the OMGWTFBBQ before going around with silly questions like this. You were very quiet, very/somewhat avoidant around the twenty or so others there, including myself.


It's not retarded. I think it's cute. :3 I'd love to have a mate who could purr. 

Have you ever been around an anteater? Do you know for a fact they don't make any sort of sound that could resemble a "murr"? Furfags tend to "murr" no matter what their fursona species is. "Murr" is pretty much purring for non-felines. 

Once again, internet behavior =/= IRL behavior. "Social skills" online have nothing to do with IRL social skills. In fact, most people (me included) socialize online because they have trouble with it IRL. I feel like I am slowly getting better with it IRL though, but if you've seen the way people treat me, you'd understand why I am the way I am.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 15, 2011)

No. Every time I see the "rr" sound in Spanish, I use the Hebrew/German "ch" sound instead.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Yay I learned a new word today. =)
> Why would anyone feel sympathy for me? I'm not looking for sympathy in this thread. I'm asking a question that I wanted people to answer. Also, I know my "behavior" gets mixed reception, that's that. I don't tone myself down for anyone. I atleast want to act however the fuck I want on the internet where it can't hurt me.
> 
> It's not retarded. I think it's cute. :3 I'd love to have a mate who could purr.
> ...


Actually it does. Quite a bit. The anonymity of the internet may encourage more confidence in some ways, or a dissociation with individuality. People are dicks because they can get away with it. That does not mean that the behavior is entirely separate. Behavior is contagious, the more you act a certain way, the more likely you will continue to act this way. If you start making a lot of racist comments, that tends to bleed into offline life. If your start to use rough language, you're likely to at least start thinking in that manner. 

In many ways online social skills are relevant to irl social skills. You may not be learning the subtle body cues, but you have an impact on major behavior, such as considering the opinions of others. Or changing your behavior in order to better associate with a certain group, an essential skill offline. There's always a point where you need to decide it you should fight a group or just leave, and finding that balance. Forums are a good example of that. Where every member finds the compromise of their behavior and the expectations of the forum, or leaves. 

You can say "rah rah I don't give a fuck" all you want, but your purposeful rejection of learning social interaction does not help. It reminds me of people that don't understand form in writing. There's a difference between knowing what to do and choosing not to, and not knowing, but choosing not to proceed. Your reaction is the latter. You don't look as if you're tough and rejecting social norms. It appears you don't fully understand and choose not to attempt it.

edit: by the by, I've been around anteaters, they don't purr at all.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 15, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> No. Every time I see the "rr" sound in Spanish, I use the Hebrew/German "ch" sound instead.


Yeah, the "rr" Spanish thingy is a bitch. My friend from El Salvador kept correcting my pronunciation,... I just couldn't do it. =( Spanish-speaking people can purr and stuff though. Irish people are good at it too.



Fay V said:


> Actually it does. Quite a bit. The anonymity of the internet may encourage more confidence in some ways, or a dissociation with individuality. People are dicks because they can get away with it. That does not mean that the behavior is entirely separate. Behavior is contagious, the more you act a certain way, the more likely you will continue to act this way. If you start making a lot of racist comments, that tends to bleed into offline life. If your start to use rough language, you're likely to at least start thinking in that manner.
> 
> In many ways online social skills are relevant to irl social skills. You may not be learning the subtle body cues, but you have an impact on major behavior, such as considering the opinions of others. Or changing your behavior in order to better associate with a certain group, an essential skill offline. There's always a point where you need to decide it you should fight a group or just leave, and finding that balance. Forums are a good example of that. Where every member finds the compromise of their behavior and the expectations of the forum, or leaves.
> 
> ...


Now that you mention it... yeah, some of my internet behaviors have shown through offline recently. Oh well. Nothing overdramatic or anything that could get me in serious trouble. I still know where to draw the line. And I'm the same way around people IRL with the "don't give a fuck". I'll stay quiet if I have to, but if I'm specifically asked to speak up, I'm not going to agree with a group if that's not how I really feel. This is why I'm so quiet IRL. I never agree with anyone, and if I speak up my true opinions, people just bitch at me. In this scenario, it's better to stay quiet, and atleast pretend to be on friendly terms with someone instead of just making more enemies. And for the record I don't really break any rules on this forum. I may post topics that other users don't like. Know what? Tough shit. Tell them to just ignore it or deal with it. If the topic isn't breaking rules, it's not a problem. The majority of users on here are stuck-up, elitist, hypocritical, self-loathing, rude, unwelcoming, and that's just off the top of my head. Why would I want to be like that? I still want to enjoy this forum, but I don't have to hide myself in a shell to do that. I can post without being any of those things I mentioned above.

And as I said, furfags tend to murr even if their fursona is a seahorse or hawk or something like that.


----------



## CatWaffles (Oct 15, 2011)

No, but my friends always tell me that I look much like a cat for some reason and even sound a lot like one when I do my fake "meows" when I get bored. I'm not sure if I should be happy about that, but it was interesting for me to know.


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 15, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I can ride my bike with no handlebars... but then I face-plant and make moaning sounds similar to purring.



OHHHHpprrrr
ohh fucckkprrrrr

ahahha im imagining it now

the other day I had a really bad stomach ache so I was walking around doing this [yt]mXJYEOVEsCM[/yt]


----------



## Artillery Spam (Oct 15, 2011)

My brain can't comprehend this thread.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2011)

No, I don't make animal noises because I'm not crazy.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 15, 2011)

If it wasn't for the whole "fuck you faf I do what I want aight" part of your OP, none of this drama would have happened.

I do a pretty good cat impression, but that's it.


----------



## Alstor (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't do animal noises at all. The closest voice I can do is Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Takun (Oct 15, 2011)

Still haven't seen Jashwa this thread.  *cough*


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 15, 2011)

I can do growls and screeches like a prepubescent teen in a metal band

Thats like animal noises right?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 15, 2011)

Kaizy said:


> I can do growls and screeches like a prepubescent teen in a metal band
> 
> Thats like animal noises right?


 Humans are part of the animal kingdom, so technically yes.


----------



## Nibo (Oct 15, 2011)

The only thing I can imitate is myself. And the topic tittle made me think so many wrong things.


----------



## Mentova (Oct 15, 2011)

Alstor said:


> I can't do animal noises at all. The closest voice I can do is Adam Jensen from Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


Did you ask for this?


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 15, 2011)

i murr and purr when my pubes are growing back and they itch and i scratch them

purrrr that is good stuff


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> You guys are so gonna flame me for this thread, but quite frankly I'm done giving a shit about what intolerant, stuck-up assholes think.



So you gave a shit before?  Good, all that hate to you wasn't in vain. :V


----------



## Tycho (Oct 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> That's the stupidest thing you've ever said.



It's Eversleep, there's bound to be something dumber from him lying around here somewhere.  I mean, there's no floor in the house of failure.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 15, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i murr and purr when my pubes are growing back and they itch and i scratch them
> 
> purrrr that is good stuff



Stop fucking scaring me ;_;


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Oct 15, 2011)

bit weird, but what ever floats your boat my man.


----------



## Tabasco (Oct 15, 2011)

The ideal furry noise. Make this in bed and drive your partner wild! :V


----------



## Leafblower29 (Oct 15, 2011)

eversleep said:


> You guys are so gonna flame me for this thread, but quite frankly I'm done giving a shit about what intolerant, stuck-up assholes think.
> 
> Anyway, I was wondering, can anyone here murr/purr IRL? I know a few people who can, but they're not furries. I seriously wish I could do this. :c I can't even roll my tongue though, or vibrate my throat, or whatever the fuck you do to do it. My stomach growls sometimes though.  I just wish that I could cuddle with someone and rub against them and start purring to show my happiness... <3


Wow OP what a great thread! Best poster ever! Anyways I just LOVE to murr and purr in public and at school. There is nothing better than murring and purring extremely loud and public because ferry pride is awesome. My only issue is when the teacher kicks me out of class for being loud. What an asshole! I should sue the school! Why can't they realize that being a furry makes you better than everyone else?


----------



## Carnie (Oct 15, 2011)

I do a sick pigsqueal.


----------



## Wobblegong (Oct 15, 2011)

It's like two threads for the price of one: people listing off the animal noises they can make while you watch the scarcely-tolerated newcomer try to pull Teen Angst Classic #298b, "I know people think I'm obnoxious so I'm going to openly tell them I know it and then imply there's something wrong with them by stubbornly reminding them it's my RIGHT to be obnoxious". Hot diggity!


I used to be able to roar. Then I decided it hurt my throat too much. These days I talk as little as I can get away with. Related? _Not at all_.


----------



## sunandshadow (Oct 15, 2011)

I can purr, but I run out of breath way faster than a cat does.  I can roar, but it hurts my throat.  My zebra/donkey impression is pretty funny.  My favorite animal noise I can make is the cricketwhistle my dad taught me how to do.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i murr and purr when my pubes are growing back and they itch and i scratch them
> 
> purrrr that is good stuff


Clayton I want you to be my new best friend. <3

Also you guys are all going overboard with the negative comments about me. I'm not a newb, it is not "teen angst" since I'm legally an adult now, I'm just saying I don't get why people bitch so much over simple threads I make. I'm not hurting anyone, there's no need to get so mad over something that isn't even breaking any rules and if it was it can easily be deleted in like 2 seconds. I'm not a failure. You're all just very intolerant.

Anyway cool animal noises everyone, keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Also you guys are all going overboard with the negative comments about me. I'm not a newb, it is not "teen angst" since I'm legally an adult now, I'm just saying I don't get why people bitch so much over simple threads I make. I'm not hurting anyone, there's no need to get so mad over something that isn't even breaking any rules and if it was it can easily be deleted in like 2 seconds. I'm not a failure. You're all just very intolerant.



RIGHT. The reason you're getting all this 'intolerance' is because we can't tolerate your idiotic, self-entitled, needlessly defensive and downright annoying behavior. I don't give a fuck if you're a legal adult because you sure don't act like it. You act like a five year old kicking his mother for candy. If you actually took a moment to, you know, actually think about what you're saying and what you've said in the past, you might just learn something. The whole "I've got no friends and don't know why" act is facepalm-inducing. For one, we don't give a shit. Secondly, gee I wonder why? Maybe because you're so obnoxious with your hypocritical "Fuck you, I'll say what I won't and I just don't care! But I care enough to put a disclaimer about how much I just don't care in the first post!" Do you not see the irony here? Most people got this shit figured out by the time they're 15.


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2011)

I really wish you didn't have that explosive drama post-meet outburst on Livejournal back in late August/early September because you lost a lot of trust from many of the local furries and scared one or two to never show up at meets.

On the subject, no I don't make stupid murrpurr noises because like I said, it's embarassing....at least for me.


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm a voice-actor, so I s'pose I could. I just sort of moan and stuff like normal peoples. ^^


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

Jared said:


> RIGHT. The reason you're getting all this  'intolerance' is because we can't tolerate your idiotic, self-entitled,  needlessly defensive and downright annoying behavior. I don't give a  fuck if you're a legal adult because you sure don't act like it. You act  like a five year old kicking his mother for candy. If you actually took  a moment to, you know, actually think about what you're saying and what  you've said in the past, you might just learn something. The whole  "I've got no friends and don't know why" act is facepalm-inducing. For  one, we don't give a shit. Secondly, gee I wonder why? Maybe because  you're so obnoxious with your hypocritical "Fuck you, I'll say what I  won't and I just don't care! But I care enough to put a disclaimer about  how much I just don't care in the first post!" Do you not see the irony  here? Most people got this shit figured out by the time they're  15.


Okay, first of all, I do NOT complain about not having friends anymore, and I know why many people don't like me. It's because they're intolerant bastards. Also IRL I'm not obnoxious like that so any IRL hate I get is purely the opposing parties' fault for being judgemental and ignorant. Also, if I didn't post that warning in the first post that I don't care, you guys would try and make me care, or would be all like "DERP HURR HURR THIS THREAD SUXX!!!". Also most people do not get persecuted as much as I do so they don't constantly need to fight it like I do.



Glaice said:


> I really wish you didn't have that explosive drama  post-meet outburst on Livejournal back in late August/early September  because you lost a lot of trust from many of the local furries and  scared one or two to never show up at meets.
> 
> On the subject, no I don't make stupid murrpurr noises because like I said, it's embarassing....at least for me.


Honestly, a part of me wishes I never said what I did either. It just caused more trouble, but it was the only thing I could do. How else am I supposed to get respect? They treated me like garbage and never took me seriously at all. I was sick of being a victim of another group's neglect. It was the only way to try and be treated like a human being. And if it scared a few people, so be it. What's done is done and it was meant to get people's attention that I wasn't just something for them to ignore. Also the couple of furs I did scare away deserved it. I hated them and they were mean pieces of shit. I don't know how or why they actually had any friends. Probably like the rest of society- they partied hard enough and got drunk/high enough, so that earned them enough respect. Sigh... fuck the world.

And I never said I made these noises in public. If I did make them, it'd only be a) joking around with friends or b) with a signifigant other only if they enjoyed it. 



Tao said:


> I'm a voice-actor, so I s'pose I could. I just sort of moan and stuff like normal peoples. ^^


Oh that's awesome!  I'm trying to convince my friend to be a voice actor, since he can make some awesome voices, but he doesn't listen to me, he wants to be a cop. -_- What kind of voice acting stuff do you do?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Okay, first of all, I do NOT complain about not having friends anymore, and I know why many people don't like me. *It's because they're intolerant bastards. Also IRL I'm not obnoxious like that so any IRL hate I get is purely the opposing parties' fault for being judgemental and ignorant. *Also, if I didn't post that warning in the first post that I don't care, you guys would try and make me care, or would be all like "DERP HURR HURR THIS THREAD SUXX!!!". Also most people do not get persecuted as much as I do so they don't constantly need to fight it like I do.


So you take no acceptance of the possibility that your personality is antagonistic to anothers...? Instead, they're assholes?

You can't just dislike the opposite party without the exclamation that it's some sort of criminal behavior?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Okay, first of all, I do NOT complain about not having friends anymore, and I know why many people don't like me. It's because they're intolerant bastards. Also IRL I'm not obnoxious like that so any IRL hate I get is purely the opposing parties' fault for being judgemental and ignorant. Also, if I didn't post that warning in the first post that I don't care, you guys would try and make me care, or would be all like "DERP HURR HURR THIS THREAD SUXX!!!". Also most people do not get persecuted as much as I do so they don't constantly need to fight it like I do.



When a person is being disliked by others, they put the blame on others and not themselves to why there maybe a problem in one's behavior. Just sayin.
I don't know you, but from the threads you have created makes me like you less. :V


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Honestly, a part of me wishes I never said what I did either. It just caused more trouble, but it was the only thing I could do. How else am I supposed to get respect? They treated me like garbage and never took me seriously at all. I was sick of being a victim of another group's neglect. It was the only way to try and be treated like a human being. And if it scared a few people, so be it. What's done is done and it was meant to get people's attention that I wasn't just something for them to ignore. Also the couple of furs I did scare away deserved it. I hated them and they were mean pieces of shit. I don't know how or why they actually had any friends. Probably like the rest of society- they partied hard enough and got drunk/high enough, so that earned them enough respect. Sigh... fuck the world.



You don't joke with violence and mentioning firearms. I learned the hard way in high school, despite I never said the word 'gun'.


----------



## eversleep (Oct 16, 2011)

Glaice said:


> You don't joke with violence and mentioning firearms. I learned the hard way in high school, despite I never said the word 'gun'.


I wasn't "joking around". I was making a threat that I didn't plan to follow through on. And again, the mention of something as serious as that is the only way to get attention and respect. What else was I supposed to do? I've done it before too, and yes, it got me in trouble, but sometimes getting in trouble is the only way to get things done.

Also it really isn't my personality that needs fixing. IRL I'm very nice and don't bother others or start arguments.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 16, 2011)

Jared said:


> RIGHT. The reason you're getting all this 'intolerance' is because we can't tolerate your idiotic, self-entitled, needlessly defensive and downright annoying behavior. I don't give a fuck if you're a legal adult because you sure don't act like it. You act like a five year old kicking his mother for candy. If you actually took a moment to, you know, actually think about what you're saying and what you've said in the past, you might just learn something. The whole "I've got no friends and don't know why" act is facepalm-inducing. For one, we don't give a shit. Secondly, gee I wonder why? Maybe because you're so obnoxious with your hypocritical "Fuck you, I'll say what I won't and I just don't care! But I care enough to put a disclaimer about how much I just don't care in the first post!" Do you not see the irony here? Most people got this shit figured out by the time they're 15.





			
				eversleep said:
			
		

> Okay, first of all, I do NOT complain about not having friends anymore, and I know why many people don't like me. It's because they're intolerant bastards. Also IRL I'm not obnoxious like that so any IRL hate I get is purely the opposing parties' fault for being judgemental and ignorant. Also, if I didn't post that warning in the first post that I don't care, you guys would try and make me care, or would be all like "DERP HURR HURR THIS THREAD SUXX!!!". Also most people do not get persecuted as much as I do so they don't constantly need to fight it like I do.



God I wish I could make all that ^ my sig. Idiocy and denial at it's very best. Poor eversleep just can't see it.

And Jared...I think I love you...this is totally bromance. Seriously though, you hit the nail (eversleep) right on it's head.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Oct 17, 2011)

Clayton said:


> What in the fuck does a dog moaning sound like



Think of Scooby Doo going "RUH-ROAH!" but draw out that "ROAH!"


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 17, 2011)

People need to relax on their standards of conduct here. :I


----------



## Kihari (Oct 17, 2011)

I can do an okay mourning dove and whistle bobwhite, but if I try to do sounds actually using my voice they turn out pretty horrible.

Bitching and moaning, bitching and moaning everywhere!


----------



## Fay V (Oct 17, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I wasn't "joking around". I was making a threat that I didn't plan to follow through on. And again, the mention of something as serious as that is the only way to get attention and respect. What else was I supposed to do? I've done it before too, and yes, it got me in trouble, but sometimes getting in trouble is the only way to get things done.
> 
> Also it really isn't my personality that needs fixing. IRL I'm very nice and don't bother others or start arguments.


 
No. I don't believe that for a second. If you think threatening people is how you get respect then you have no idea what respect is and you will never get it. Scaring people away from ever meeting you again is not being nice irl it's the exact opposite. You aren't nice your self centered and certain that the world has the problem. Grow the fuck up. If someone doesn't like you you accept it and move on or try to fix your behavior. You don't confront or threaten people to get respect. 
You can cry that you're really nice in irl and not bad but everything points to the opposite.  You're not standing up for yourself you're being a jerk because people wont be friends for you.
Respect is earned and lost in merit. Not gunpoint or insistence.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 17, 2011)

Eversleep, when someone doesn't like you, you don't go and blame them for it, because it just might be something that YOU need to fix. People don't like you because you're self-centered and you act like a douche, not because they're assholes.

I have a bunch of people that don't like me, do you see me talking shit about them, or forcing them to like me? No, because they have a good reason to. They dislike me because of problems that I have and need to fix.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 17, 2011)

Eversleep, get it into your head that if you didn't act like such a retard, we'd probably like you. We don't necessarily want someone to hate, but the more you say that it's _our_ fault that we don't like you, the more we don't want to have anything to do with you. When I started on FAF, people didn't think much of me because I did and said stupid things, but then I showed them what good I have in me, and now people like me, overlooking my bad qualities. Why, what am I that's good? I'm respectful, kinda funny, welcoming, honest, helpful, caring, somewhat generous, I rarely ask much of others, I'm not very ignorant nor arrogant, and I'm generally rather nice to people, old and new, and I know how this joint is run. The best part is, I didn't make up these qualities in my head and went on and assumed that I am these things. I went and _showed_ that I have those qualities to people around me, and I didn't define myself as someone who has said qualities until _they_ identified me as that person. In fact, this is probably the only time I ever said that I am any of these things.

But I too, have my bad qualities. I'm not all that bright, I'm easily offended, I worry too much, I feel the need to jump in and rescue people despite them not wanting/needing me or any help at all, I'm invasive and nosey, I try to get involved into things that I wasn't originally invited to, I love attention, I'm clingy, I get easily attached to others in a bad way, I have an obsessive personality, I have drastic mood swings and act loudly with them, I whine and complain a lot, I make dumb assumptions, I never fully explain myself and leave info out all the time that could've prevented me from looking like a retard, I end up neglecting friends, I make emotional monologues all the time, I drink too much, I make stupid decisions that I regret, and sometimes I make people worried about me or I hurt them by saying the wrong things, stuff like that. And there are some people who don't like me for those qualities. Fair play. But the thing here is, I don't blame them on anyone but myself, and I know I want to work on fixing them.

What you need to do, Eversleep, is stop blaming our disrespect for you on us, that's a great start. It takes away a lot of the childish arrogance and ignorance that everybody finds in you. Get in touch with your bad qualities and think about what you can do to solve them. And of course, keep working on your good qualities. You do have good qualities, don't you? We just need you to prove it. And remember, saying that you have those qualities does _nothing_. The more you feel the need to tell us that you're improving, the more we feel that it's not working. Now if you respond to any more posts addressing this in your usual way, you're really causing problems for yourself, especially if you're responding like that to the ones that are actually trying to _help_ you.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 17, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I wasn't "joking around". I was making a threat that I didn't plan to follow through on. And again, the mention of something as serious as that is the only way to get attention and respect. What else was I supposed to do? I've done it before too, and yes, it got me in trouble, but sometimes getting in trouble is the only way to get things done.
> 
> Also it really isn't my personality that needs fixing. IRL I'm very nice and don't bother others or start arguments.



I don't doubt for a second that you're gonna end up in prison some day.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Also it really isn't my personality that needs fixing.



That right there is a *BIG FAT LIE*.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Oct 17, 2011)

This thread has become the "let's try and show eversleep the light" thread.

Alas, all this effort is in vain, as it shall be cast aside by the one whom is in denial.


----------



## Iakesen (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, at least until he turns 15. :3


----------



## Volkodav (Oct 17, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Stop fucking scaring me ;_;


thats not even scary or even a tiny bit creepy
you dont like scratching an itch?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 17, 2011)

Iakesen said:


> Well, at least until he turns 15. :3


Ha, I'm 15...and I'm going to tell you now, this guy couldn't pass as a 12-year old.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 17, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> Ha, I'm 15...and I'm going to tell you now, this guy couldn't pass as a 12-year old.



Eh, I'd see him as a thirteen year old. Let's not be too hard on the guy. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 17, 2011)

I think we've had enough fun beating the PiÃ±ata. 
G'day.


----------

